# Commercials I can live without



## huron77 (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes I know that commercials help subsidize many of the programs, movies and whatnot we watch.

But all them darn LAWYER ads can GO! Sick of them! Every channel! Some of them break in 5-10 seconds into an existing commercial - bad form!

Don't like that opinion? Sue me!*

* just an expression--don't really sue me...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

DVR = Commercials gone


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

The current ones driving me nuts are Cable Companies anti FiOS ones. Especially the one where the women look like she walk into a pool instead of getting caught in rain because she wasn't getting a cable own weather channel on FiOS.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

When I see one of those ads where the "moment is right" and the flipping house painting couples house breaks open into a hot bed in the woods, I switch the channel. I dont even care what Im watching, those ads just pi** me off.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

All colon commercials except of course for "Colon Blow".


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

huron77 said:


> Some of them break in 5-10 seconds into an existing commercial - bad form!


This isn't necessarily the lawyers' fault -- when you see this, it usually means your video provider's automated system that inserts "local" commercials isn't configured correctly.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

I am tired of "get out debt" commercials. I hate how they try to make them look legit by using graphics like CNN. The other ones I turn are are for "medical research" that's being conducted in "my area." All these just seem like a scam out to get someone when they're down on their luck.


----------



## murry27409 (Oct 16, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> DVR = Commercials gone


I tell the kids that commercials are not allowed in our home.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

The only commercials I enjoy are the Bud Light were the girl bartender tells the guys to man up.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I am sick of the Dell commercials. First it was that lollipop song every few minutes, now its "pack up your troubles in your old kit bag and smile smile smile" all the freaking time. It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't every commercial break on every freaking channel.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Auto Insurance Commercials (Especially Progressive and Geico)


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

*stunned why everyone does not have a DVR*


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Holydoc said:


> *stunned why everyone does not have a DVR*


I have a DVR, but often I am perusing DBST with the TV on and commercials come on.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Holydoc said:


> *stunned why everyone does not have a DVR*


I have a DVR and typically do forward through them. Still, I would just as soon these commercials did not exist..


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

I have a DVR but I watch sports live.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

let me add a couple more to the forgettable list:

Dish Network
DirecTV
Verizon
AT&T
Extended Automotive Warranty

I could easily do without commercials from any of these groups as well.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Hated commercials:
1. E. D. for obvious reasons
2. The Geico caveman (jumped the shark)
3. The HP server ads during golf events
4. Any ad for prescription drugs
5. And everybody's least favorite - negative political ads, "This ad approved by ...."


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

jerry downing said:


> I have a DVR but I watch sports live.


+1

Also Fox News is on TV all day at work and I'm sick of the GOLD commercials...


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

I dislike almost all commercials, I find them very annoying. I catch myself trying to fast forward through them even when watching live tv.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Nearly all Dish inserted ads, mainly because the volume increases so much that I nearly jump out of my skin when they come on. I know they can do them right because a few of them don't do this. Obviously no one monitors this with a decent system. I am very near to dumping Dish because of this and going to Comcast and I've been with Dish since day one. If I could get Comcast to allow me to test one of their VCR's for the same problem I'd probably be gone. I've sent emails to Dishquality with no results.


----------



## ttuck (Jul 15, 2010)

chevyguy559 said:


> +1
> 
> Also Fox News is on TV all day at work and I'm sick of the GOLD commercials...


I would put Fox News itself as one of the most annoying things on TV, let alone the commercials....most biased, twisted presentation of the news I've ever seen.
:lol:


----------



## huron77 (Jun 8, 2008)

ttuck said:


> I would put Fox News itself as one of the most annoying things on TV, let alone the commercials....most biased, twisted presentation of the news I've ever seen.
> :lol:


cordially disagree with you, ttuck, but we'll save that for another time...

In addition to my lawyer rant, the other one that bugs me is the Ben Stein-Shaquille O'Neal Comcast series GIVE IT A REST! With D*, I've made my choice--you're not convincing me I should change...


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

We watch very few. Mostly on live sports and the news if we're home to see it live.

By far, the ones I cannot stand the most are the ones for prescription medications.

Not only do they annoy me on a general level, but personally, I think they are doing way more harm than good to the general population.

JHC! If I took a pill for every little this and that the way they say I should, I'd be walking toxic cloud of chemicals.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Marlin Guy said:


> . . .
> By far, the ones I cannot stand the most are the ones for *prescription medications*.
> 
> Not only do they annoy me on a general level, but personally, I think they are doing way more harm than good to the general population.
> ...


I find them handy, for I am one of those person you described as walking in a toxic mist. They usually are my first knowledge of a new med for the diseases I've been bless with. I will take the info they offer over the air and my followup Internet research to my doctor on my next regular schedule appointment to see if they're a real improvement over what I currently take.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Ask any doctor's office what THEY think of all this advertising. They get FLOODED with calls from people thinking there's some new pill to cure their ailments (real or imaginary). It's a burden on the office staff.

It USED to be that the drug companies advertised in medical journals - you know, to the people who actually PRESCRIBED the drugs based on their TRAINING and EXPERIENCE. You wonder why your pills cost so much? How much do you think a 7-page ad in Time magazine costs?

And, yes, I get it - if I have erectile dysfunction, I can talk to my doctor. I GET IT. REALLY - I GET IT.. ENOUGH ALREADY! Is there anyone in this country that does NOT know about Viagra/Cialis/etc?


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

I despise the Hardee's commercials where the push the volume when people are biting and chewing food so you hear all the crunching and squirting, etc. 'Tis almost as bad as watching someone eat with their mouth open!


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I vote for the IO Cable (Cablevision) ads on YES Network where there is a group of people who had satellite and then they all go back to IO. They claim satellite does not have On Demand and a bunch of things that DirecTV actually does offer. They also claim that their signals went out all of the time.


----------



## Renard (Jun 21, 2007)

I like the ad from Xfinity where the Xfinity van destroys a satellite throwing stuff at it. They don't say if it's Directv or Dish Network sat. :lol:
Xfinity is so good they don't even need a sat launcher, they just take their vans and go up the space. I wonder who was the driver, Mmmmm maybe the guy who got caught by the customer sleeping in his living room waiting that a CSR from Comcast is picking up the phone. :lol:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Mrs. Fluffybear said she could do without the following commercials:

Those dealing with female contraceptives 
Dell's Lollipop commercial
Old Spice


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Davenlr said:


> When I see one of those ads where the "moment is right" and the flipping house painting couples house breaks open into a hot bed in the woods, I switch the channel. I dont even care what Im watching, those ads just pi** me off.


Magical house walls flip open. I can't stand that one either!


----------



## KNPKH2ster (Apr 3, 2010)

n3ntj said:


> I vote for the IO Cable (Cablevision) ads on YES Network where there is a group of people who had satellite and then they all go back to IO. They claim satellite does not have On Demand and a bunch of things that DirecTV actually does offer. They also claim that their signals went out all of the time.


I agree, their commercials are a bunch of BS. DirecTV does offer VOD but not in the same way as cable. Signals going out all the time? That didn't happen to me. The only time the satellite signal went out was during the 2010 Winter Blizzard and it only went out once. I have a feeling that Cablevision fears DirecTV.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

Aggravation... Pass it on! A message from the FOUNDATION FOR A BETTER LIFE!!!!!! ARRRRRGGGGGHHH!!!!!!!!!! Oh how I hate those bastards.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> let me add a couple more to the forgettable list:
> 
> Dish Network
> DirecTV
> ...


Kill the Verizon / Anti Verizon adverts.
OTOH I did like the Dish Network ads with the two men in space at the satellite.



wilbur_the_goose said:


> Hated commercials:
> 1. E. D. for obvious reasons
> 2. The Geico caveman (jumped the shark)
> 3. The HP server ads during golf events
> ...


All Lawyer ads.
the Gecko, er.. Geico ads, All!
When you really listen to the medicine ads you have to wonder who would be that stupid as to try them.
E. D. ads, maybe that target audience also believes in magic and raising the dead.
Adverts that use computer generated people, come on hire someone.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I will not use any medication with an contraindication of "If you woke up this morning".


----------



## TheFigurehead (Mar 29, 2009)

Can't stand those commercials with Fred Thompson selling reverse mortgages. 

I do like the "Messin' with Sasquatch" commercials... funny stuff.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I remember a guest host on Carson's Tonight Show saying "We interupt our regularly scheduled commercials so that we may bring you the following program".


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

couple of new additions to my list:

Dating Sites (especially Zoosk)
FreeCreditReport.COM
Political AD's


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

fluffybear said:


> Zoosk


That one. 

For a while CNN was playing it several time an hour. :eek2:


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

klang said:


> That one.
> 
> For a while CNN was playing it several time an hour. :eek2:


Well, it is newsworthy when some of us get a date...


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Here is two more:

Hanes underwear commercials
Heineken Beer


----------



## tvwatcher365 (May 24, 2005)

E.D./Male Enhancement 
Bookit.com commercials
"Buy Gold"
Ronni Deutch/debt consolidation
Ads that feature bugs. I have a local channel exclusive to cable that airs one featuring bed bugs
Cancer Treatment Centers of America
Britta Water

Pretty much the only commercials I like are ones with animals.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I like the one about the father preparing his little girl to take out the Subaru for the first time.


----------



## Eddie501 (Nov 29, 2007)

I typically watch everything on a DVR, with the exception of the morning news as I'm getting ready for work. Still, enough with the following:

Any prescription medication - I take prescription drugs because my Dr says I need them, not because of a marketing campaign.

Gieco & Time-Warner Cable - these are two companies who will not have my business for life because of their ads. Not only their incessant TV commercials, but they feel the need to carpet bomb my neighborhood once a week with junk mail just in case nobody got the message.

Empire Carpet - Especially at the end after the jingle "Call 988-2300...Empire!" they guy with the annoying voice has to chime in "today!". Not today, not tomorrow, not ever.

Car ads - why is it always $3,000 cash back & not $3,000 off? Does anybody really expect to buy a car & walk out with a wad of cash?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

huron77 said:


> Yes I know that commercials help subsidize many of the programs, movies and whatnot we watch.
> 
> But all them darn LAWYER ads can GO! Sick of them! Every channel! Some of them break in 5-10 seconds into an existing commercial - bad form!
> 
> ...


I was going to answer "all of them"  , but since you started this thread understanding the reality of commercials I'll try to be (semi) serious. 

There aren't many that really get-under-my-skin drive-me-away. They do exist, thankfully I don't remember any of them--DVRs are wonderful! 

There are some I almost enjoy--but won't stop for. And there are a rare few that I'll actually stop to watch. For Mrs. Tibber, they would include most any playing puppy.

Folgers ran a serious that was an ongoing story; we watched those.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

If we had commercials like they do in Europe I might actually watch a few: 






On a serious note, the ones that get to me the most are attorneys, debt consolidation and prescriptions


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Lawyer ads. Particularly the national ads trying to gin up a class action (a suit where your lawyer gets millions and you get pennies) about stuff that you did not even know about. Particular low place in h**l reserved for the ones from asbestos lawyers that make you think they are providing some service other than suing to company that supported your family for your lifetime.


----------



## radioflyer79 (Aug 20, 2010)

Im surprised nobody mentioned the "speed up my PC" commercials. As someone who dabbles in computers, at first I found them amusing.:lol: Then I realized that some people out there are actually giving these idiots money, and that makes me a sad panda...

I think that much like anything else, in moderation these commercials wouldn't bother half of us. Unfortunately advertisers feel like they need to get in our face to sell us something now. What happened to watching a handful of commercials and then actually getting back to the program? Now I have to watch distracting little adverts in the lower part of my screen when the show comes back on. It seems they always find another tactic to get your attention, like screaming and insane volume fluctuations. At this point I feel like its "dirty" or "underhanded" tricks that they are using to get me to buy something. 

I hear you on the DVR argument and agree that my life would cease to function without my DVR, but realistically I do find myself watching TV live most of the time. 


TLDR Version:
Ads suck. I agree.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

yosoyellobo said:


> I like the one about the father preparing his little girl to take out the Subaru for the first time.


Yep that's a cute one.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Eddie501 said:


> Empire Carpet - Especially at the end after the jingle "Call 988-2300...Empire!"...


The jingle's apparently not even doing what it's intended to do -- that's the wrong number you've got there.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Every commercial for prescription meds can go.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

tvwatcher365 said:


> E.D./Male Enhancement
> Bookit.com commercials
> "Buy Gold"
> Ronni Deutch/debt consolidation
> ...


This Ronni Deutch?

http://www.sfltimes.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=5090&Itemid=199

SACRAMENTO, Calif. (AP) - California's attorney general sued "tax lady'' Roni Deutch for more than $34 million on Monday, alleging that her law firm regularly violates state law by making false promises that it will help people resolve disputes with the Internal Revenue Service.

Snip

Brown's lawsuit, filed in Sacramento County Superior Court, says Deutch's firm takes in at least $25 million annually, and spends $3 million on advertising.


----------



## tvwatcher365 (May 24, 2005)

Yup that's the Ronni Deutch I was talking about. :lol:


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The Snuggles bear is highly effective advertising. The effect is that not only will I not buy that brand of dryer sheets, but also I won't buy from any brand in the Lever Brothers family.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

SamC said:


> Lawyer ads. Particularly the national ads trying to gin up a class action (a suit where your lawyer gets millions and you get pennies) about stuff that you did not even know about. Particular low place in h**l reserved for the ones from asbestos lawyers that make you think they are providing some service other than suing to company that supported your family for your lifetime.


I also hate those stupid Swifter ads.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

Fortunately, any program I plan on watching gets recorded (give games an hour or so head start) and skipping the commercials is the main reason for it.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

hoophead said:


> Fortunately, any program I plan on watching gets recorded (give games an hour or so head start) and skipping the commercials is the main reason for it.


We do that around here as much as possible but now and then a commercial or two can sneak up on you especially when many channels now show 10 minutes of program and 5 minutes of commercials.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

In all my decades of TV viewing I can count the number of products purchased after viewing a commercial on my hand and have fingers left over.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> In all my decades of TV viewing I can count the number of products purchased after viewing a commercial on my hand and have fingers left over.


I can't say it would be that few as I have purchased my share of Time-Life Music/Book products over the years after watching a 30 or 60 second spot but for the most part, commercials for everyday products have little effect on me. 
I can not think of the last everyday product I have purchased because of a product advertisement


----------

